# SouthShore TampaBay



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 5, 2015)

The redfish are on fire!
Lotsa bait at the Skyway for the taking....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 5, 2015)

Floats in 4" of water


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 5, 2015)

Fall weather patterns are makin the redfish frisky


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome report, thanks! I really need to get down there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2015)

Good stuff love those spotted tail beasties


----------

